# I-10 bridge rubble confusion



## ClemsonTiger11

Ok, so I am trying to figure out the GPS coordinates for the I-10 bridge rubble. According to the Artificial reef master list posted by someone on the forum (thanks!) it says they are:
30 06.750'N 87 24.250'W
30 06.700'N 87 25.300'W
30 06.700'N 87 26.300'W
30 06.600'N 87 27.500'W
30 06.600'N 87 28.600'W
30 06.550'N 87 29.550'W
30 05.950'N 87 25.950'W

Anyway my problem is, when I type these numbers into google earth with the numbers that MBT divers (thanks guys!) have made for google earth all the numbers are in a empty area with no reefs. I have found some reefs on the MBT diver overlay but their coordinates are:
30.24142, -87.19980
30.23793, -87.20968
30.23658, -87.20207
30.23675, -87.19438

All I can figure is the MBT is not up-to-date and the bridge rubble they are showing is some other bridge. All is says is "rubble" or "bridge rubble" so it might not be the I-10 bridge. 

These two locations are a good 16 1/2 miles apart. Thanks for any help. I caught some good snapper over the I-10 rubble last year on someone else's boat and would love to get out there this year in mine.


----------



## feelin' wright

I have heard that MBT has some bad numbers on their site. The best way is to look at the reefs numbers is by going to escamiba county marine resources site.


----------



## swhiting

feelin' wright said:


> I have heard that MBT has some bad numbers on their site. The best way is to look at the reefs numbers is by going to escamiba county marine resources site.


+1..


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

The Escambia County numbers for the I-10 rubble piles are correct. The rubble is laid out over a large area surrounding each the numbers. No need to fish on top of one of the public numbers, if it is crowded.

There are a number of popular debris and bridge rubble sites south of the Pensacola pass. The I-10 piles are west of the pass, spaced about one mile apart.


----------



## jjam

I haven't ck'd MBT numbers you posted but sounds like maybe the three mile bridge rubble and not the I-10 rubble. Both produce nice fish.

Jimmy


----------



## ClemsonTiger11

Cool. Thanks for the information. We had good luck just drifting around the numbers like you mentioned.


----------



## amarcafina

It gets crowded out there and the charter boats are hitting those areas hard since the fuel prices have gone up !!!!!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Those first coords in the first post are exactly the same as the county website.
Page 2, lines 125 to 131. http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011.pdf
I-10 Bridge Rubble Reef #1
thru #7
Put down in 2007


----------



## ryanbr

That's correct. Other than the 50/50 tug, those are the only public sites in the West LAARS. Robert Turpin put those in the north section so that the south portion is "reserved" for private permits. And most of the public stuff has gone in East LAARS. It is getting tough to tell which sites we're talking about with several different bridges(I-10 escambia bay, I-10 blackwater, old bridge rubble site, GB fishing bridge, bayou chico?), numerous barges, tugboats, concrete mod. being reefed.


----------



## redlegs

Pretty sure many of the numbers on MBT are Loran to GPS software based conversions which even with the best software are not that accurate.
The multiple I-10 sites are quite productive and fairly easy to find with the right number sets.
/r


----------



## Clay Peacher

Hey Clemson,

It looks as if you are looking at numbers using different formats as well. The top numbers are in degrees/minutes/seconds and the bottom ones are in a decimal format (The top numbers still do not match up with the bottom numbers ). Be sure and set your GPS to the desired format.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11

Clay: Do you know how to convert one to the other? The bottom numbers in decimal formal were off Google earth from the MBT divers and the top numbers were off the Artificial reefmaster list from 2009 that a few people have posted on the forum before.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

To convert from DD.ddd format such as 30.24142 N, -87.19980 W (DD.ddd), to DD MM.mmm format:

Start with one of the numbers such as 30.24142 N.

The whole number portion (30) represents the degrees.

Multiply the fractional portion by 60 to get the minutes:
.24142 x 60 = 14.4852 minutes

So the you end up with:
30 14.4852 N

To convert this to degrees, minutes and seconds, multiply the new fractional portion times 60:
.4842 x 60 = 29.112 seconds

All together you get:
30 14 29.112 N


----------

